# Pain Lower Left Tummy



## sjc77 (Jul 25, 2002)

Does anyone have any idea what this could mean? I've read a lot about people having pain in the lower right but that doesn't apply to me. The pain is like someone twisting my insides and it can be quite paralysing!


----------



## allio (May 30, 2002)

wanted to let you know I can sympathise with you-truly. I had a bowel obstruction in sept of last year and since then severe left hand sided pain-burning, throbbing, stabbing the list is endless-it's like something is there inside you all the time-when you sleep, sit, anything!!I have had countless test 13 I think-it's a motility problem-my bowel is just really slow and I am feeling the muscles and bowel push the food along when I am feeling my pain. Still you need to see a gyno like I did to rule out endemetriotis and you'll need colonoscopies to rule out chron's. Check it out-because it really is distressing isn't it?


----------



## sjc77 (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks Allio, Its just good to know your not alone! I'll sure keep everyone posted....


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Have you seen a GI? Bentyl or Levsin may help these spasms.


----------



## peachncream02 (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi there!I also get pains in lower left side. My doc said i is because of being soo blocked up all the way around. I also get severe gas.. Good luck sorry i could not offer more info.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi, I have IBS C and I have my pain on lower left side. It usually just hurts right before that time of the month, not as bad as it used to be. Citrucil and Levsin help. Hope you feel better. Polly


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

I get pain in the lower left side too. It tends to come in waves. I may have it several times a day and in the middle of the night for a few days at a time







. It seems like regular fruit comsumption helps a little, but I'm thinking about asking the doc for Levsin. If it's really bad during the night and I want to get to sleep, I rub as lot of icy hot on my belly. It's topical, and doesn't take away the pain, but the sensation creates a diversion from the pain. I know that sounds crazy







, but that's what I do in a pinch. Hope you feel better


----------

